# Free Knit Baby Blanket and Layette



## KNittingand (Mar 16, 2011)

I've put two new free patterns on my website. No need to sign up or anything, just print and enjoy!

They're from the 1940's and were slightly oddly written but I've updated them for today's knitters and have added charts and stitch maps to the blanket pattern.

I hope you enjoy them 

Trailing leaves pram blanket
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/baby/trailing-leaf.html

Daydream baby layette
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/baby/daydream.html


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

KNittingand said:


> I've put two new free patterns on my website. No need to sign up or anything, just print and enjoy!
> 
> They're from the 1940's and were slightly oddly written but I've updated them for today's knitters and have added charts and stitch maps to the blanket pattern.
> 
> ...


Love the blanket pattern. Thank you.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link. She has many other baby items on the same site...just click on the baby knitting stuff.

This one is so classic...I am gathering older patterns to knit for future Grandchildren and Great-Grandchildren, so this one will go in the trunk.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this. I've been looking for a scarf pattern with trailing leaves like these. I think I can adapt the leaves in the pram cover to use in a scarf.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovely layette! Thanks for the link. I agree with Topsy, I'm thinking of panels in a cardigan again, maybe just one going up the left or right front. 
Hannet


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are lovely, thank you for the links. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What beautiful blanket and layette, thank you so much for the patterns!!!!!!!!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> What beautiful blanket and layette, thank you so much for the patterns!!!!!!!!!


Love the blanket. May have to use it for the twin gchildren.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I have both these patterns in a book - "somewhere".


----------



## KNittingand (Mar 16, 2011)

That would be Paragon book no 75 c 1940's. I'm working through getting it all online


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful and thank you.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is very kind of you...thank you!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

lovely like pattern


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lovely! Thank you for so kindly sharing these with us.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know about your site :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

